# Von PCI-Karte booten



## dmxforever (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich hätte mal kurz eine Verständnisfrage.

Wenn ich von einer PCI-Karte (zb USB-Karte) booten möchte, muss diese selbst über ein Bios verfügen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit das Mainboard-Bios zu verändern. Ansonsten scheint sie überhaupt nicht im Bios auf und man kann sie nicht als Boot-Option auswählen.

Richtig?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, zumindest ist mir noch keine bootfähige USB-Karte untergekommen.


----------



## dmxforever (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info.

Woher weiß man überhaupt ob die ganzen Controller-Karten bootfähig sind? In den Produktdetails habe ich jetzt noch nichts gefunden, wo das eindeutig angegeben wäre.


----------



## mattinator (22. Februar 2012)

Das BIOS aktueller Mainboards sollte auch an zusätzliche PCI- / PCIe-Karten angeschlossene USB-Festplatten, -Sticks oder ähnliche bootbare Medien erkennen und bei Aktivierung der entsprechenden Boot-Option für "removable Media" auch booten können, wenn die Daten darauf entsprechend formatiert sind. Bei Steckkarten mit IDE-, SATA-, SAS- oder SCSI-Controllern ist jedoch in den meisten Fällen ein separates BIOS auf der Karte erforderlich, es sein denn, es handelt sich eine Karte, deren BIOS bereits im Mainboard-BIOS integriert ist.


----------



## (@ze) (22. Februar 2012)

Die USB - Karte muß nicht zwangsläufig bootfähig sein, sondern das USB - Endgerät. 
Außerdem auch das Mainboard.

mfg


----------



## dmxforever (22. Februar 2012)

(@ze) schrieb:


> Die USB - Karte muß nicht zwangsläufig bootfähig sein, sondern das USB - Endgerät.
> Außerdem auch das Mainboard.


 Hmm...dann müsste mein Mainboard das Booten nicht zulassen. Die USB-Karte ist eine VIA Vectro VT6212L, die ich mal mit anderem "Müll" bekommen habe, und erst unter Windows kann ich sie verwenden. Vorher wird weder auf einen Stick noch Maus reagiert.

PCI-Legacy wäre enabled


----------



## bingo88 (22. Februar 2012)

(@ze) schrieb:


> Die USB - Karte muß nicht zwangsläufig bootfähig sein, sondern das USB - Endgerät.
> Außerdem auch das Mainboard.


 Doch, das muss sie. Das BIOS hat keinen Treiber-Code, um den separaten Controller anzusteuern. Der ist aber für den Bootvorgang erforderlich. Wenn der Controller BBS (BIOS Boot Specification) unterstützt, was z. B. bei den meisten RAID-Controllern der Fall ist, kann er diesen Code selbst bereitstellen. Ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## dmxforever (23. Februar 2012)

Klingt einleuchtend. Wo soll sich das Mainboard-Bios auch die Info über den zusätzlichen Controller herzaubern, wenn sie nicht von eben diesem Controller kommt.


Und jetzt hab ich noch 'ne Frage. 

Ich habe noch 2 alte IDE-Platten rumliegen, die sich aufgrund ihrer Größe (40 und 60gb) nicht wirklich für den Verkauf lohnen und als Datenspeicher in einem USB-Gehäuse auch lächerlich wären.
Jetzt würde ich die gerne für Linux-Derivate nutzen. Dafür fehlt mir aber der Onboard-Controller.

Als Lösung könnte ich mir jetzt einen SATA/IDE-Konverter besorgen. KLICK
Da würde es wohl keine Boot-Probleme geben.

Alternativ wäre da noch eine Controller-Karte wie diese...KLICK
Die würde ja quasi zum selben Preis mehr bieten.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich in den Spezifikationen dieser Karten nichts über eine Bootfähigkeit finde (nichts über BBS oder Sonstiges). Einzig bei den SATA-RAID-Controllern habe ich in einem Manual etwas über ein integriertes BIOS gelesen. Das bringt mir aber nichts, wenn ich eine IDE-Schnittstelle brauche.

Also noch mal kurz meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich bei den ganzen Schnittstellenkarten raus, ob sie bootfähig sind, wenn in den Spezifikationen nichts zu finden ist und online auch keine Bedienungsanleitung vorhanden ist, außer dass ich die Hersteller anschreibe? Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass auch welche dabei sind, die das Booten erlauben und nicht, dass prinzipiell keine das kann.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

Naja... wenn sie ein eigenes BIOS haben, sind sie auch bootfähig. Denn dafür ist es da.
Ohne BIOS würden sie auch laufen... aber erst im Betriebssystem.
Die von dir verlinkte Karte ist es zwangsläufig.
Du darfst aber nicht zwingend davon ausgehen, dass jede PCI-Karte auch auf jedem Motherboard funktioniert - grade bei modernen Boards, wo der PCI-Bus nicht mehr im Chipsatz enthalten ist, sondern über eine Bridge angekoppelt wird.
Aber auch wenn - zum Teil wird der sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Bei meinem S775-Board wird eine PCI-IDE-Karte hier aus meinem Bestand, die anderswo über 100 MB/s Durchsatz bringt, bei 25 MB/s abgesägt.


----------



## dmxforever (23. Februar 2012)

Ja, das sie mit BIOS bootable sind, ist mir klar.  Nur von einem BIOS liest man nicht oft bei solchen Karten. Ich hab's wie gesagt erst einmal bei einer SATA-RAID-Karte gelesen.

Mich würde halte interessieren, woran du jetzt erkennst, dass diese, von mir verlinkte Karte bootfähig ist. Anscheinend überlese ich da etwas.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

Weil sie RAID-fähig ist.  Wie willst du die Platten ohne BIOS zu einem RAID-Verbund zusammenspannen, um dann z.B. Win darauf zu installieren?


----------



## dmxforever (23. Februar 2012)

Hehe, jaja, der Schlauch. Sollte wiedermal davon runtersteigen. 

Danke dir.


----------



## dmxforever (29. Februar 2012)

So Leute, ich habe den angesprochenen Controller heute bekommen und auch schon getestet. War 'ne kolossale Pleite. Nix ist es mit bootfähig und unter Windows 7 64bit verweigert er sogar die Treiberinstallation obwohl ich mir den Win7-Treiber von der Homepage geholt habe.

In einem anderen System mit XP habe ich es unter Windows einwandfrei installiert bekommen, aber stellt mir dann halt noch 2 IDE-Anschlüsse zur Verfügung und sonst nichts. Davon hab ich leider nichts.
Das Teil wird seinen Weg nach Hause finden.


Jetzt klärt mich doch mal bitte kurz auf. Das Ding soll Raid 0 und 1 fähig sein, aber wenn es nur unter Windows läuft, wie soll das dann funktionieren? Hab mich eigentlich noch nie wirklich mit dem Thema Raid auseinandergesetzt.


----------

